# Strange feel on clutch 1strelease in the morning



## dadtorbn (Oct 3, 2003)

When I get in my car in the morning for the past few weeks I've noticed that the clutch "grabs suddenly" as I let it out. The grab is not all the way. The clutch continues to slip as I let it out. It almost feels like a little bit of a clunk with no noise.

My car is MY2000 540i6 with 41000miles and I still have the CDV (yesy I should fix this too)

Is this a normal sign of age in my clutch or am I likely to need to replace it soon. I certainly hope it's not warped. 

FWIW I am generally pretty good with clutches. I got over 70k on my '84 Chevy Z28 before it was stolen (clutch was on it's way). I also got ~110k on my '90 Mustang before I traded it in for this car (clutch was on it's way again).


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

i think this is one of those "they all do that" deals. My 528 did it (only when cold) as did my 00 323i. With both cars, dealers 'could not duplicate' the problem, even though i could when the car or the weather was cold. My m5 has yet to do it.
Mike


----------



## Steve D (Oct 10, 2002)

I had similar symptoms where the pedal would catch as it was released and seemed to engage rough. This happened at about 40K miles and I was still under warranty. 

My dealer replaced the whole clutch assembly and fork and said it was galled clutch release fingers and the fork. The clutch plate itself was in good shape with little wear. If you are still under warranty you might get it covered as I did.

Steve D


----------



## dadtorbn (Oct 3, 2003)

Steve D said:


> I had similar symptoms where the pedal would catch as it was released and seemed to engage rough. This happened at about 40K miles and I was still under warranty.
> 
> My dealer replaced the whole clutch assembly and fork and said it was galled clutch release fingers and the fork. The clutch plate itself was in good shape with little wear. If you are still under warranty you might get it covered as I did.
> 
> Steve D


Unfortunately I'm not under warranty. It fell off 6 months ago. As mottati points out it's only when cold... Unless it's impending trouble I will probably "wait and see".


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

An additional point to my post, my 528, which did this when cold, had a new clutch assembly (and transmission) under warrenty, clutch at 36k and trans at 45k. Still did it....
only when cold. 
Mike


----------

